# Scoop/Orthopedic stretcher/Butt pincher



## Beegers (Oct 15, 2005)

A pic in case some forgot what it looks like from lack of use   







How often do you all use it? I have been doing this for 2.5 years now and I've just used it for its actual intended purpose for the first time today. (I've used it as additional siderails for a really really large patient).


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 15, 2005)

All the time..

Covered a lot of nursing facilities, great for hip fractures. It's one of the more useful stretchers that is required by the commonwealth. 

The most useless is the folding canvas stretcher as required by the commonwealth.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 16, 2005)

I've used it twice...both times for it's intended purpose.

Both patients had fallen and had probable hip fx....the scoop stretcher worked like a charm.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 16, 2005)

We use it obviously for hip fractures, but there's a lot of little trailer parks in here, and we'll grab it for those when we can't get the regular stretcher to the pt.


----------



## emtbuff (Oct 16, 2005)

I've used the scoop a hand full of times. 

I have used the canvas stretcher or something along that lines the one I used was only half body length but it worked well to get the pt out of the small bathroom and out to the hallway to have a little more room for the regular backboard.


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 16, 2005)

I use it quite often.  Great for narrow hallways, grandma collapsed in the bathroom, someone you can't/don't want to roll - then you can carefully lift them onto a backboard rather than log rolling, etc.  I like it.  But not as much as I like the Reeves.    I love to taco people.  Taco taco!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 16, 2005)

Reeves is great...


This thing:






Sucks


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 16, 2005)

It's a waste of space..

I have these on my caddy's, but most of them don't have wheels, if they have any legs at all, they are "U" shaped things. 

Example:
 Ever seen Funny Farm w/ Chevy Chase? They load the guy into the ****ty chevy station wagon w/ the red crosses on the doors. The stretcher they have the guy on is a Ferno funeral car stretcher. My father, the embalmer (I like to say that), have about a dozen of them. I'll have to take a picture if I can find one, they may be up in the barn rafters.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 16, 2005)

The Everise:







Another useless stretcher, it doesn't raise or lower.


----------



## Beegers (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Oct 16 2005, 10:02 PM
> * Reeves is great...
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm terrified of the reeves now as that was the contraption I was using when I hurt my back.

We have one of the secondary stretchers on my corps. The version we have doubles as a really bad stair chair.


----------



## Jon (Oct 17, 2005)

My squad used the "really bad stairchar / strecher" thing for years....we now had the nice stryker ones with the track.... REALLY NICE.

I've used the scoop a few times for its intended purpose.

most memorable....my check-ride at my current squad.... I was with the ops manager, and I said to use the scoop for the LOL who FDGB'd earlier without any pain, and was assisted to the couch... found supine on the couch with a lot of hip pain.... we ended up lifting the 100 lb LOL onto the scoop.... and it was Really nice at the ED to get her on the bed.... no pain at all.

The ops manager stated it was the first or second time in 15+ years he'd ever used a scoop. I got an A+, and was cleared to run right then and there.... :lol: 


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## Wingnut (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Oct 16 2005, 08:04 PM
> * I love to taco people.  Taco taco! *


 ROFLMAO :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Oct 16 2005, 10:05 PM
> * It's a waste of space..
> 
> I have these on my caddy's, but most of them don't have wheels, if they have any legs at all, they are "U" shaped things.
> ...


 This thing...


----------



## Beegers (Oct 17, 2005)

My ambulance corps won't be getting the stryker stair chair because a lot of our patients end up being carry ups with narrow stairs that the regular chairs just fit in.


----------



## Jon (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jb78emt_@Oct 17 2005, 08:43 PM
> * My ambulance corps won't be getting the stryker stair chair because a lot of our patients end up being carry ups with narrow stairs that the regular chairs just fit in. *


 the stryker chair isn't really that much wider, just bigger for storage.... same with the Ferno chair. I think the Ferno chair might be a little smaller.

Try a demo... you will never want to go back 

Jon


----------



## Beegers (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Oct 18 2005, 06:53 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Oct 18 2005, 06:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Jb78emt_@Oct 17 2005, 08:43 PM
> * My ambulance corps won't be getting the stryker stair chair because a lot of our patients end up being carry ups with narrow stairs that the regular chairs just fit in. *


the stryker chair isn't really that much wider, just bigger for storage.... same with the Ferno chair. I think the Ferno chair might be a little smaller.

Try a demo... you will never want to go back 

Jon [/b][/quote]
 And a lot heavier. We looked into the strykers already. It will be a no go.A few stair wells that it might fit in here also has sharp turns. My city has extremely old buildings...

We have a few houses Behind houses (back in the day for servants and such).

I rode on 2 volly squads that use strykers. I do love them for going down stairs....HATE HATE HATE them going up.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Oct 24, 2005)

We use the scoop all the time. Or perhaps I should say, I use the scoop all the time, since I tend to be the one who suggests getting it out fairly often (and I usually get an attaboy from the officer on-scene for remembering and suggesting it). 

We probably run on 1-2 hip calls a month (fairly elderly population here), and I will almost always try to use the scoop for those. We've used them on a few minor falls (absent C-spine precautions) as well.

As for the stair chair, we just got one of the new Stryker ones with the stair treads, and yes, its bigger (had to find a new place to store it), but it really is a back saver. We probably use it a couple times a month too.


----------



## pfmedic (Dec 14, 2005)

Jb78emt said:
			
		

> How often do you all use it?



FD uses it alot where I live. Remember that the contraindications are for back/spine unjury. Unfortunately, that doesnt keep FD from using it on those calls. 

As a basic student on a ride-along I was them use a scoop to move a pt with a history of spinal trauma from gunshot wound from the bed to the stretcher. I would have used a sheet drag myself... but Im just a dumb student... what do I know?

I dont like the scoop. I havent run across a time when I would use it. I would probably use it for a dude who impaled himself on a vertical object that was in the ground like a wrought iron fence. That way I could get around both sides to stabilize while the earth was dug out from beneath him. Cool huh?


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 14, 2005)

We still use our scoops, in fact they and the inverted KED our the only 2 ways we are allowed to move a hip fracture pt.  We can't even use a LSB unless it is a pelvic and femur frac, or if the obvious neck/back trauma is involved.

The state still teaches the use of the scoop here too, and since we are a semi poor state we have to use things that are cheap.  But hey they do work great for what we use 'em for.


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 14, 2005)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> We still use our scoops, in fact they and the inverted KED our the only 2 ways we are allowed to move a hip fracture pt.  We can't even use a LSB unless it is a pelvic and femur frac, or if the obvious neck/back trauma is involved.
> 
> The state still teaches the use of the scoop here too, and since we are a semi poor state we have to use things that are cheap.  But hey they do work great for what we use 'em for.



You can't use the evacu- full body splint?


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 14, 2005)

Um if we could afford it we could, but if it costs more than $1.98 we would have to take a pay cut. I love our elected officials soo much!


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 14, 2005)

Do a fund raiser. We are a volunteer dept. and we sprung for one. The first broken hip we took in on it was so impressed she donated the cost of the splint to us for any EMS equipment we wnated to buy.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 14, 2005)

County law prevents us from doing fund raisers as we are a county funded agency, but we are applying for grants.  For what I don't know, I'm just a lowly street medic.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 14, 2005)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> County law prevents us from doing fund raisers as we are a county funded agency, but we are applying for grants. For what I don't know, I'm just a lowly street medic.


 
Yup.. If our service wanted all that fancy new equipment, we'd have to take a pay cut.. Can't do fundraising by city and county laws because we are a for-profit agency. We can't get taxes, because the fire department gets tax money. and EMS tax goes to Emergency Management.. "Emergency Management Services" tax.. :sarcastic:

And we already bill too much.. so it would have to either come from the union's good of the service fund, or from our pocket. :thumbs_down:


----------



## emtbuff (Dec 14, 2005)

hfdff422 said:
			
		

> You can't use the evacu- full body splint?


 
:thinking: is that a vaccum splint thingy.  That is the size of a small mattress pad??  

If so I've seen them used during EMT training.  It is a neat splint.


----------



## Jon (Dec 14, 2005)

emtbuff said:
			
		

> :thinking: is that a vaccum splint thingy.  That is the size of a small mattress pad??
> 
> If so I've seen them used during EMT training.  It is a neat splint.


Yes and yes


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 15, 2005)

Those vacuum splints are fun. First time I ever used one was on a NH pt, and nearly got splinted in with the pt. 

-CP


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 15, 2005)

I bought a set of "Pneumatic Splints" on ebay.. 

Opened it, they were heavy, made noise... The lettering said "Place Pump Here".

So, I tried to pump it up. Nope. No go. So I fiddled with it, finally got it to pump up.. Jenn walks in and says "Oh we have those in the ER... wha... wait. You're not supposed to inflate them..?"

:thinking:  :sarcastic: 

So I broke one... They are nice splints though. Too bad the guy didn't send me a pump that creates a vacuum, instead of pressure. :embaressed_smile:


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 15, 2005)

I missed the run, but a lady broke her hip yesterday and the hospital left her in the evacu-splint until they were done with x-rays and prep since she was so comfortable. I had to go pick it up form the hospital toady to keep it from walking off- believe me it would!


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 15, 2005)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> I bought a set of "Pneumatic Splints" on ebay..
> 
> Opened it, they were heavy, made noise... The lettering said "Place Pump Here".
> 
> ...


The seller probably had no idea what he had. Mabye you could pick up one of those funky car starters made by Phillips, you know the FRx or FR2 models.


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 16, 2005)

I will not say I have used the scoop alot, but I have used it enough to know that we need to carry one on the rig.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 16, 2005)

I am again going to give my 2 cents worth. I love the scoop! It has sooo many uses, the hip fracture, the lightweightedness for the long carry outs with non traumatic pts, the ability to us it as a restraint for the violent and intoxicated pt.  Its a wonderful and lightweight tool that I would never want to see go the way of the MAST pants.  Just my opinion though.


----------

